# Outdoor Kitchen Island



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

I got a price on an outdoor kitchen island like this one and it was astronomical. Then I thought "I can build that out of teak cheaper." Do you guys think this is a good idea? I mean, even as a woodworker, I realize that there is no substitute for rocks as far as strength and longevity. Am I barking up the wrong tree to build this out of teak? Also, I have never worked with teak. Is it hard to work with?


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

If you still wanted stone, you can buy stone veneer that lays just like tile and has the same look. Elsewise, teak would be a decent choice. From my understanding though, most people don't finish teak and let it reach the gray patina.


----------



## Deanr (Jul 29, 2011)

You can make it out of block and cover with the stone veneer of choice.
The top can be granite, tile, synthetic, concrete, stainless or something else. There are sources for the stainless doors on the internet. 

I guess this is the wrong answer for a woodworking forum.
I made an outdoor kitchen a couple years ago and I was telling a contractor I was thinking of framing it in wood. He said if you want it to last forever make it with cement blocks. I took his suggestion and am glad I did.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

/\ That looks freakin' nice!! Just for grins, what kind of price were you given?


----------



## moosey (Feb 8, 2010)

Another way to make it is out of using steel studs, covering with hardi board, and either stucco or use veneer stone. You could also build cabinets out of Azek and stainless fasteners painted and it would be almost bulletproof to the elements.


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

moosey said:


> Another way to make it is out of using steel studs, covering with hardi board, and either stucco or use veneer stone. You could also build cabinets out of Azek and stainless fasteners painted and it would be almost bulletproof to the elements.


That is a really nice idea!


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

moosey said:


> Another way to make it is out of using steel studs, covering with hardi board, and either stucco or use veneer stone. You could also build cabinets out of Azek and stainless fasteners painted and it would be almost bulletproof to the elements.


Like Moosey said but instead of hard board sheathing under the stucco or veneer use this, available at Home Depot and Lowes.

http://www.usg.com/durock-cement-board.html


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

The price I was quoted was about $6,000 and that does NOT include any of the SS things. No grill, no doors or cabinets, and no countertop. I like the cememt board idea from HD. Hey, I'm not just a WW, I'm an all around handy man so it's GOT to be a DIY thing for that amount of money ! sheesh.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I replaced one for client that was built out of wood studs and sheathed with AIS before stucco.

You guessed it.... it burned. Go figure.

Even using light steel framing I made sure that there was sufficient space between the grill box and the steel, 4" I think.

No calls so far to the fire dept so I think I'm good.

As far as cost goes.....

Bag the high dollar SS, stucco with nice tile or concrete tops

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...s;..0.0...1ac.1.2.mobile-gws-serp.GdFIluz3fzk

An outdoor kitchen is on my list too.

I figure I can get a decent grill, take the legs off it and adapt to my purposes.

Keep us posted on your project wood'ja?


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

I am ready on this project now to install the realstone panels.
I did the project in the middle of the winter
It has a pavilion roof and fireplace.
The photo shown was when I was starting to install the durock cement board over 20 ga metal framing.
The whole project is about 50 grand. I can post more pictures if anyone cares. 
The photos aren't great because the tarps make it dark....but kept the workspace a little warmer.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

More photos?


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

this was after tile is installed as I was installing cedar door frames and the grills and fixtures.
I used cedar also for the doors. 
I still have to do the stone work in the spring but we had a great time watching the super bowl game on the 46 inch tv mounted in a cabinet box on the wood burning fireplace.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Nice!

Really like that Kamado pot in the corner. Great smoker.

I was wondering about that empty space.

Thanks man!


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

http://bbq.about.com/od/charcoalgrills/tp/Top-10-Kamado-Grills.htm


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

This shows the FP insert and 2'x2' concrete paver tiles I used for the hearth and the floor of the pavilion.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

a week and a half ago


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Can't wait to them finished!


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

Friday evening
Sorry for being so slow I have to resize every photo


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

this is the box the TV goes in on the FP
The doors on the cabs are similar.
I will take more photos this week with all the tarps down.
The owner is a happy camper.:thumbsup:


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

This is the pavilion I built last summer prior to the FP and ODK

That's all tonight!


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

Except for this image of the Sketchup model

:yes:


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

an update on my river project from last winter. I finally finished the outdoor kitchen...


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

...and then of course he needed a table and benches...


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

...and a woodshed add-on!


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Everything is beautiful mics!

Certainly a project to be very proud of.

Thanks for the update!


----------

